# Foam Mattress - Drop down bed



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, any ideas for cleaning a foam mattress which has some mildew caused by condensation when storing the motorhome. Have tried local Dry Cleaners and now trying Upholsterers. 

Thanks
Captain Bligh


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

It is impossible to clean mildew, you can kill the spores by washing with a mild bleach but you will always have the black marks.

I take it that you have an older type Hymer without slats on the drop down bed? If so, might I suggest that you purchase some trellis from a garden centre or B&Q and install it under the mattress, I used plastic trellis on mine and cut it to size. 

First of all, I lined the base of the bed with a roll of "camping foam", placing the trellis on top then the mattress, this has kept the mattress free from mildew from 1993 until the present day.


----------

